# Using Novorapid after it not being in fridge for 2 months



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm starting back on Novorapid but the problem is that since i last used it which was end of February its not been kept in the fridge at all times. It was in my cupboard for about 2 months. Will it still be ok to use? Exp date is 09/2013


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Dbol_dan (Sep 25, 2011)

Unused novorapid can be kept unrefrigerated for up to 24hrs. Used pens only for 4 weeks then it becomes unstable. Personally wudnt risk it mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dbol_dan said:


> Unused novorapid can be kept unrefrigerated for up to 24hrs. Used pens only for 4 weeks then it becomes unstable. Personally wudnt risk it mate


Was thinking that might be the case. Will bin it and go get some more tonight. Cheers pal


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

ive used unrefridgerated insulin and it doesnt work as well thats for sure, sugars were not as controlled (diabetic)


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

WallsOfJericho said:


> ive used unrefridgerated insulin and it doesnt work as well thats for sure, sugars were not as controlled (diabetic)


I've picked up 5 new pens off my diabetic mate so it's ok now. Cheers


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Flashaust said:


> hey guys im new to this forum and very interested in getting novorapid insulin. cannot find a source anywhere!! could anyone PM me? would be much appreciated. thanks.


Not sure if you can ask for a source for slin. Best thing to do is find a diabetic and bribe them with a bag of haribo


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Temperature

It has been debated whether or not insulin aspart (or NovoLog/NovoRapid) should be refrigerated. Recent studies have shown that there is no difference, however insulin should not be stored in intense heat for a long period of time. This causes the hormone to reach a pre- boiling state, and separate. This can change the potency of the insulin, and it would no longer be as effective.


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

My mum has been a diabetic for over 40 years and has never kept hers in the fridge


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Cookie-raider said:


> Temperature
> 
> It has been debated whether or not insulin aspart (or NovoLog/NovoRapid) should be refrigerated. Recent studies have shown that there is no difference, however insulin should not be stored in intense heat for a long period of time. This causes the hormone to reach a pre- boiling state, and separate. This can change the potency of the insulin, and it would no longer be as effective.


I do believe that you are spot on with your comment, as least as regards Novorapid. I had found this link a while back which is very interesting:

http://www.diabetesdaily.com/forum/type-1-diabetes/781-does-insulin-really-only-last-28-days

It's worth reading through all of the pages.


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks

She has a emergency one that has to stay in the fridge and renew it every 3 months if its not used

Then her night time one is slow release but she doesn't keep that in the fridge

On the actual box the pens come in it says do not refrigerate


----------



## insulinuk (Apr 3, 2013)

U been using novorapid & humalin for years as diabetic & lots of spares


----------

